# Advise??



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Pictured below are my daughters picks for market wether and market does this year. First show is coming up in a month. Marigold has a little (ok a lot) too much fat on her and when set up her rump has a steep slant...when not set up she is level. Maxwell has an easy stance and personality but I have to figure out how to get some more muscle on him. They are getting 16% grain at the moment plus power fuel, champion drive, and BOSS. Any other suggestions or opinions?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I've also informed my daughter that her flowered pajama pants and flip flops (that the child LIVES in) will be her first show outfit, If I see them one more time this week!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look nice. Your daughter would be quite colorful in the ring with those pants!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sure the judges would love that!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can anyone just imagin to look oh the judges face? Lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like she has the doe a little wide in the back. That can make.them look bad in the hip when they arent


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

She did. I snapped that picture just as the doe was getting ready to break stance....she stepped her right leg toward me right before I snapped. She is going to be our "problem child" this year for sure!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just making sure . 

The doe doesn't look too fat for a market class. She just needs to tone up... the wether could use a bit more fat. I know everyone scream leanness but you also want good.cover on them.

Personally I would use cocosoya oil on both of these. Its great for their coats, has amino acids for muscle developement and its sweet so they eat more


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Would you use that instead of BOSS?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I feed both at the sometime. I give BOSS as a treat not the actual ration unless I want to add alot of fat to them. 

My young kids get a show feed, calf manna and either wheat germ or cocosoya oil. This goes until I am working them then things get switched around alot haha


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

We have mainly been getting the lead breaking and stance down so far...they are going to start their "hill hikes" this week...Rebekah is soooo not looking forward to that! I figure that a few hikes up and down the steep hill in the field a day should do wonders for them.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

And for Rebekah too!! (insert evil mother laugh here! Muuuaaahhhhaa)


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I figure a few trips up and down everyday won't hurt.....right?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry for the blur! Zoom on my phone is obviously not great!


----------

